# My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrell is evil



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

So today I get home and see not 1 but 2 boxes on my door step from some country far away in europe.
I get that excited feeling and proceed to open the boxes. 2 seperate orders both arrived today.

First my singles
*4 BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONAS **3 PUNCH PUNCH **2 COHIBA SIGLO II **3 RAMON ALLONES SPECIALLY SELECTED**3 RAFAEL GONZALES PETIT CORONAS **3 SUPER PARTAGAS*

*Then a box of JLP and a box of the punchs that were on special.*
*I did a three waysplit on the other boxes so I only get 1*

I am confused I didnt have to sign for anything and I thought this was the rule.

Darrel I may just keep them all and make you get your own.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

OH
MY
GOD


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

That's just not fair. God bless you.

Enjoy.

Al


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Hm. I wish that would show up on my door. Do miracles happen?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

wow!!!!:dr:tu:dr


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Newbie starter... my ass.......I wish I could go that route:tu:ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Nice score. Never had a Punch Punch. Don't for get the 2 LL's please for Darrell.:r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

WOW.....


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

¡CARAMBA!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



DixieTiger said:


> Newbie starter... my ass.......I wish I could go that route:tu:ss


:tpd::r


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Giggity Giggity!:dr:dr

Oh momma, that's real nice.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Thank you for having us over for the herf this weekend. What's that you say? No, I'm pretty sure you said it. Did anyone else hear it too?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Gargoyle said:


> Thank you for having us over for the herf this weekend. What's that you say? No, I'm pretty sure you said it. Did anyone else hear it too?


I was invited.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Gargoyle said:


> Thank you for having us over for the herf this weekend. What's that you say? No, I'm pretty sure you said it. Did anyone else hear it too?


You heard that too? :tu :ss


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Those SLB's smell awesome when you first open them up.... Yum.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Yeah that 3box deal on the RS12s made them dirt cheap. Too bad I just bought a box last month.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Welcome to the Dark Side! I suggest another cooler!

Will you be able to make Darrell's Herf Saturday? I will be by the shop around 1.:tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

:hnMan that is swwweet! Brings a tear to my eye!:u


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

I would type but I'm too choked up... :tu


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

damn i just drooled on my keyboard!!!!........nice haul man:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

You just went from newbie to hooked.

Welcome to the slope ....:tu


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Wow. Nice pick ups. I don't know if I'd call that a newbie starter though.:tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

If that's your newbie starter, then sir, I'd like to shake your hand. Enjoy!:tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Looks like they sent a five dollar bill also. That's cool!

Nice pick up, and yes that is a great price.:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

A starter, that looks more like a mid-race/second wind, holy begeezers. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Really trying to make the herf. I might get screwed as my shift partner is also angling to take the weekend off. Dropping the little comments, you know.

As to the smell. I officially know what you all mean by barnyard. YIKES! that seriously smelled like shat but in a good way as strange as that sounds.
I may want to do that 3box buy again . Think I may have a second party and just need a third but wont know for sure till tonight after class.:ss Something so beautiful about all that sitting on my table. Should of pulled out the box of Sancho Panzas from CI that came yesterday.

Lastly yes I need another HUMI now. I am really debating on the wine case idea. Probally should as there is now a legit reason to get one.

OOOO and yes in case anyone is wondering they are all JUL 00


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

DEAR LORD! that is a beautiful sight.:dr


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



ahbroody said:


> Really trying to make the herf. I might get screwed as my shift partner is also angling to take the weekend off. Dropping the little comments, you know.
> 
> As to the smell. I officially know what you all mean by barnyard. YIKES! that seriously smelled like shat but in a good way as strange as that sounds.
> I may want to do that 3box buy again . Think I may have a second party and just need a third but wont know for sure till tonight after class.:ss Something so beautiful about all that sitting on my table. Should of pulled out the box of Sancho Panzas from CI that came yesterday.
> ...


The RS12's are delicious, but I would hold off til you've tried the Boli and maybe a RASS. I'll bring one with me to the shop if you can make it by there during the afternoon. :tu


----------



## Firridge (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

My order from this same vendor arrived today as well. I recognize the box, not the one containing cigars by the way. I almost pulled the trigger on the punch special but settled on a different box. You have some nice smoking ahead of you.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

Very nice haulage!!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

One of those is mine. :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Darrell said:


> One of those is mine. :dr


did I mention :tg :bn lately


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

If this is a "newbie started boxes".. I hate to see when you're a Vet!! :r

Good purchases on those boxes (been strongly tempted by the three-some deal). And the singles are tasty looking sticks in the shot! :tu Enjoy the trip down the cliff (because that ain't a slope)!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



BigVito said:


> did I mention :tg :bn lately


:r

Shush Perry.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Shush Perry.


:r:r that is from our earlier pm right? if so I got some ordering to do before April 28th


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



BigVito said:


> :r:r that is from our earlier pm right? if so I got some ordering to do before April 28th


Yep, that's the one. :dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*

What'd I do??? 

He must mean Evil Darrell....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Darrell said:


> Yep, that's the one. :dr


:tu Hate to do this but I will check on Friday :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



The Professor said:


> What'd I do???
> 
> He must mean Evil Darrell....


He blames me for his lack of self control. I gave him a shitty JLP and he fell in love. :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Darrell said:


> He blames me for his lack of self control. I gave him a shitty JLP and he fell in love. :r


:r:r


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

That's it....

You owe me a new keyboard from all the drool - I'll take some smokes as a partial payment 
:hn

Nice pickup :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Starter collection? My oh my :dr


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



Darrell said:


> One of those is mine. :dr


Until I have cash in hand you get none!
further there is nothing wrong with the JLP's they are tasty and cheap. 2 things we all love.

Bob I got the Boli and RASS in the shipment. Will be trying those fairly soon as i have no will power. Likely tonight

Thank god the wife was not home. She would have kicked my ass if she saw that. That photo was followed by me quickly running to the truck.

So does that website regularly have deals like that or is that not the norm. I have some other buddies who are pissed and want to do the same thing. Trying to decide to tell them they should wait for the next deal or get in on this one.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: My newbie starter boxes arrived today Darrel is evil*



ahbroody said:


> Until I have cash in hand you get none!
> Thank god the wife was not home. She would have kicked my ass if she saw that. That photo was followed by me quickly running to the truck.
> 
> So does that website regularly have deals like that or is that not the norm. I have some other buddies who are pissed and want to do the same thing. Trying to decide to tell them they should wait for the next deal or get in on this one.


Dude I will pp to get Darrells :r:r:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahh, now I see the RASS, I was blinded by the glare from the RS12's!:dr
As most who have been to a BABOTL herf know, I never bring just one smoke to share.:r:r:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I see great minds think alike 
Very nice deliveries. Enjoy the freefall down the slope :hn


----------



## Mr. Doug (Apr 22, 2007)

Punch-Punch = My Favorite.

They'll be wound tight as sticks initially. I've found I need to get them down to about 65% before I can smoke them when they are newer. Just a tip...

So who's the $5 bill in the back for?

Great pull....


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmm, those bags look familiar. They had a great deal on the singles a few weeks back. :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

a2vr6 said:


> Hmm, those bags look familiar. They had a great deal on the singles a few weeks back. :ss


still on and a few more bros of mine want to do n order. may end up with 2 boxes


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

So have you tried one of the RS12's yet? I'm so tempted by that deal!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

if only they came to me...:dr


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to try some of those RS..


----------

